# Potty training TWO boys, HELP!!!



## SweetiepieMI

So does anyone have any advice on training two 2 yr old boys? I am a fully time nanny and have been given the resonsibility to train their 2 1/2 yr old boy who was going in the bathrom but regressed back to diapers before I was hired. The other is a 2 yr old boy (my son) who I havent been able to get to go on the toilet at all yet......

Im so overwhelmed and have no idea where to even start. The older wont even tell me if hes gone in his diaper, and my son tells me.....AFTER he goes....

ADVICE PLEASE!!!!


----------



## swedish

One thing you can try is to make a star chart....buy some star stickers and put 1 on their chart every time they go to the potty...when they fill the chart (10 stars or something reachable) they get a reward (I used to take my kids to chuck e cheese or mcdonald's playland)

Once they have the motivation in place, ask them if they want to try to go potty...see if they will sit and try...for my boys, I used a potty chair as standing/aiming is not a good idea!


----------



## momof6girls

i have girls but i did babysit a boy... and he was very hard to want to go... the trick i used was to put a cheerio or something like in the potty and he aimed... hey it worked it made it fun for him and his mom said she was really at an end and one night he said, mommy need to aim at the cheerioooo and she was like ???? she called me and said he has been better since..

make it fun... when to pressured they can turn in... ask what he would like to see as a re ward, my friend said that her boy was afraid to say it in public people would hear so they come up with a key phrase... age and how the child is will help tell you what you can do to help.

good luck... out of my 6 all were different when it came to potty age


----------



## ChimeIn

Two and a half is too young to potty train a boy... most experts will tell you to wait until three unless they are showing EXTREME interest in toileting themselves.

I used a book titled something like, "Potty Training in One Day." It was written in the 70's (the pictures were hilarious), and it worked for my son in ONE day for peeing only. Bowel movement took 2-3 weeks longer. It was a great approach... not shame-based, but behaviour based.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SweetiepieMI

Thanks for the ideas. The 2 1/2 yr old is definitely ready ina sense of his verbal voacbulary and he knows when he does it. As for the younger, he still needs to improve a little with his speech, but i think he understands the concept. 
I've tried the cheerio thing with the older one once before, but we a little worried it would be making a big mess. We've bought the little mini potty seats that go on top of any toilet. Ive tried the reading book.

The star chart sounds like a great idea because it would get them motivated and excited about going. 

My problem with the old is when he goes in his diaper I'll ask him "Dont you want to be a big boy and go in the big boy potty" and he will respond saying "no.....i poo poo in pants...."

while it may be funny to hear, id rather he not poo poo in pants


----------



## keefer

We let our little man go naked most of the day. So we knew when he had to go. Took him to the potty a couple of times and that did the trick. Not sure that would be appropriate in your situation though.


----------



## Feelingalone

I saw this thread and maybe you've already succeeded with the 2 boys on potty training. My w and I (obviously more her than I since she is a SHAM) was making him go every hour on the hour so he understood what going to the bathroom meant. He was potty trained by 18 months.

Still used pull ups with him just in case, but it worked. I only had to clean up a mess a couple of times.


----------



## SweetiepieMI

Still having trouble with it. The younger LOVES trying to use the potty, its exciting and new. We tried letting him go without a diaper and 20 min later, he says help me, and i go to see him and he pooped on the carpet!!!!! And whats worse............he had the runs...... anyways, so ive decided to try another method, that one was pretty sick!


----------



## dd12345

Potty training is one of the most important milestones in any toddler’s life. Parents worry too much when it comes to potty training their babies, they buy books, keeps their calm but some potty training aids can ease the transition from diapers to potty quickly. Potty training a baby boy is little bit different than a baby girl. Baby girls often train faster than baby boys but they can be trained from the age of 2 years. Here are some simple tips for potty training:
How To Potty Train A Baby Boy | Potty Training Hacks


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I seriously would not even bother until they hit 3 years, I have 5 sons, I always waited, then it took less than a month to have them fully trained , very smoothly -for 4 of these sons anyway . I used to give them M& m's when they did their business. This helped encourage them greatly. 

This same method is NOT working so smoothly with my last 3 yr old, he is very very difficult , wants to argue and not sit on the pot, some days he is conpliant, some a nightmare, been trying for a few months now with him, seems I need to keep buying pullups for awhile. He is just too lazy, but in due time. 

I have read if you train them "Too early", they will likely have alot more accidents. I think hearing that is why I never bothered till age 3, who needs the extra hassle. I found that advice to be true, as mine did not have accidents once trained. Except again, my last little one is obviously not ready .


----------



## Hopeful1

My stepson loved the star chart method -- we'd give him rewards for every success initially, then every few successes, then every 5 and so on. A small treat, like an M&M, sticker or whatnot. We always made a huge deal of his telling us he had to use the potty, or using the potty correctly. Lots of "hurrays!" and clapping! We'd also wave good-bye at the toilet paper (and whatnot) when it came time to flush. It helped him not be scared of the loud flushing or the fact that things seemed to "disappear" in the toilet. We'd also have him come with us into the bathroom to watch us use the toilet, help us flush the toilet, help us wash our hands, etc.

We started with him sitting on the toilet. Once he was comfortable with the toilet (I'd wait until the boys are a bit older), and he was learning to stand to pee, we'd toss a cheerio in the toilet for him to aim at... He LOVED target practice and would want to use the toilet even when he didn't have to pee.

Even so, there were still times of reverting back to accidents. Call it stubbornness, control issues, or just plain "I'd rather keep playing instead of stopping to use the toilet", most kids go through these lapses. And when they do, just pull out the star chart and rewards again -- the boys should be back on track in no time.

Good luck! :smthumbup:


----------



## AllTornUp

I was having trouble with my 2 1/2 yr old girl who is very stubborn. She displayed all the signs of readiness but refused to use the potty. My sister-in-law recommended "3 Day Potty Training" as it worked for her sister's extremely stubborn kid as well as all of her friends who've done it. I tried it and it worked!! For pee and poo, and you are supposed to be able to night train them too but I decided to wait on that part, but she's dry through the day and at naptime too, and has no problem pooping on the big toilet. 

Go to the website for 3daypottytraining (.com) and check it out. It'll cost a small amount but you get a downloadable manual and online support as much and as often as you need. With this method, my daughter learned in 5 days (she says it may take longer in older kids as they are forming habits) and now she comes and tells me she has to go, rather than me trying to keep track of timing and just putting her on the potty at intervals. I've taught her how to be aware of her body's signals and to take action at an appropriate time.


----------



## marcy*

keefer said:


> We let our little man go naked most of the day. So we knew when he had to go. Took him to the potty a couple of times and that did the trick. Not sure that would be appropriate in your situation though.


That's what I'm doing with my 21 months old daughter. I reward her every time she uses the potty. Sometimes she pees on the floor. One time she couldn't find her potty in the place where we leave it, and pooped in my son's sandwich box, and brought it to me. :rofl: 

2 and 1/2 is not too young, if they plan to send them in preschool.


----------



## Trenton

I potty trained all three of mine by waiting until they showed interest themselves. My youngest was the easiest as he worships his older brother and wants to be just like him.

Still, I agree with the posters who said that you should not be afraid to wait. It means less stress for you and less stress for them. It doesn't have to be hellish and stressful. All three of mine began training around three and they all were trained within a week or so. I remember the first night I dared to put each one to sleep without a diaper and they woke up with dry sheets. I was like...Yay! You're amazing!


----------



## Sadara

My son is 5 years old and still wears a pull up at night. It frustrates me to no end. But, he simply cannot wake up at night to go to the potty. He goes pee around 3 or 4 in the morning every single night.

Day time training was no easy matter for him either. He didn't start peeing in the toilet until he learned to pee standing up. It took a great deal of effort on my husband's part to take our son to the bathroom every hour and pee standing up with him there. Eventually that got him going pee in the toilet every single time. Took some time for sure.

Going #2 in the toilet was another story. It took us a long time to get him to master that. And it was really a matter of catching him when he was going... and rushing him off to the toilet so he could finish there. He was 4 years old when we got to this point. So, between the constant verbal reminders and the catching him groan and rushing him to the toilet, he was finally able to master that stage.

In contrast my daughter was completely day time and night time potty trained when she was 2 years 2 months old. Every kid is different. Be patient.


----------

